# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  ОШИБКА 1С 8.3. Файл не найден в хранилище файлов. Возможно файл удален антивирусной п

## SergeySB

Помогите решить проблему. При открытии товара в номенклатуре вылетает ошибка "Файл не найден в хранилище файлов.  Возможно файл удален антивирусной программой.  Обратитесь к администратору" файл это картинка присоединенная к товару. неверная ссылка. тестирование и исправление не помогает.
Новый точечный рисунок (2).jpg

----------


## avm3110

> При открытии товара в номенклатуре вылетает ошибка


Как вариант - "тупо" удаляешь эту позицию номенклатуры из справочника (помечаешь на удаление в форме списка, а затем штатная процедура удаления помеченных)
Ну а затем, если позиция нужна, то заводишь её снова.

ПыСы.. Тестирование и исправление в такой ситуации помочь и не может - у тебя файла нет в хранилище, а тестирование и исправление работает на уровне метаданных, а не содержимого хранилища

----------


## SergeySB

А может есть возможность удалить ссылку на файл.

----------


## avm3110

> А может есть возможность удалить ссылку на файл.


Конечно есть, для этого нужно всего лишь "написать маленькую обработку", которая по ссылке на номенклатуру почистит ссылку на указанный файл в хранилище - но судя по вопросу, я не уверен что у вас есть опыт кодинга на 1С в работе с хранилищем :blush:

----------


## SergeySB

Опыта нет. готов заплатить за обработку и инструкции к ней.

----------


## avm3110

Сделай выгрузку базы в dt, залей в облако mail.ru и кинь мне ссылку в личку, чтобы я смог скачать - посмотрю чем можно помочь :blush:

----------

